# i've been craving pears



## tinytoes

what've you been on this week?


----------



## Jenelle

I cant stop eating Pineapple!!! Mmmmmm, so yummy, and juicy, lol!! I have heard somewhere that you are not supposed to eat them while pregnant, but I am not sure if this is true, or why it would be true... either way, it is too late, hehehe!!!


----------



## xJG30

I'm also addicted to pineapple atm..

Keep having pineapple juice or pure pineapple and banana smoothies :happydance:


----------



## Jules

I have a chicken and stuffing sandwich from the shop everyday, everytime i go for my lunch its what i fancy lol


----------



## Pixie5120

as long as the pineapple is ripe, which all bottled/carton/smoothie juice is, and as long as the fresh stuff is ripe which any packaged stuff is, you will be fine. the only reason youre not meant to have it is that if you have too much *unripe* pineapple it has been known to cause TTC probelms and miscarriage. but ripe stuff is absolutely fine.


----------



## PitBullMommy

Mexican food. That's all I've wanted since I got pregnant and stupid CT does NOT have real mexican food (I used to live in Texas).


----------



## tinytoes

oh my word, I smelt orange opal fruits yesterday.....been wanting them ever since!


----------



## Gems

Raspberrys , the more sour the better !!


----------



## xxleannexx

Jules said:


> I have a chicken and stuffing sandwich from the shop everyday, everytime i go for my lunch its what i fancy lol

yum, i had a roast pork and stuffing sandwich the other day and omg it was to die for!


----------



## horrorheart13

I've ben wanting a milkshake really bad and finally got one last night, but now that I read the word "pears", I can't stop thinking about them! :blush:


----------



## Jenny

Chocolate lol, it doesn't stop. Thats all I crave nowadays :rofl: Just went through a 1lb chocolate easter bunny in 3 days :rofl:


----------



## tinytoes

pears are now out and apples are in!

And hot dog sausages and picallili


----------



## Vickie

I want cheese sticks :cry: :hissy:


----------

